# can I insure two cars in my own name. I want to let my son drive one



## athens2004

Can anyone tell me if I can insure two cars in my own name.  I want to let my son drive one


----------



## clareG

*Re: car insurance*

Why not call one of the Insurance Companies and ask?


----------



## Acctran

*Re: car insurance*

Yes you can insure both cars in your own name, but you can only be the "Main User" of 1 vehicle, therefore the 2nd car that your son is driving will be rated based on him being the main user - If he is going to be using the 2nd car then he should insure it himself and earn his own No Claims Bonus, try Hibernian for a quote or Quinn Direct they have a great deal for Ignition for young drivers starting off.


----------



## athens2004

*Re: car insurance*

Thanks for your advice I may just check and see what price it would be to insure him on his own.


----------



## gotsomenow

You can insure yourself on both cars, but can only have your no claims bonus on one of the vehicles.

G


----------

